# Mr. Olympia Top 5 Results



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2005)

1. Ronnie
2. Jay
3. Gustav
4. Gunter
5. Victor


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks Rob


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks like Jay is primed to be the next champ


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 15, 2005)

Or as in this case "the first loser!"


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 1. Ronnie
> 2. Jay
> 3. Gustav
> 4. Gunter
> 5. Victor



Thanks man!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looks like Jay is primed to be the next champ


I was thinking the same thing.
But you know, every year everybody says Coleman will lose next year and he never does


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

Yaxeni Oriquen won the 2005 Ms. Olympia!
Iris Kyle placed 2nd.
And the 2005 Mr. Olympia results:
1. Ronnie Coleman
2. Jay Cutler
3. Gustavo Badell
4. Gunter Schlierkamp
5. Victor Martinez
6. Dennis James
7. Melvin Anthony
8. Branch Warren
9. Darrem Charles
10. Mustafa Mohammed


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing.
> But you know, every year everybody says Coleman will lose next year and he never does


Joe doesn't want the champ to lose.............so he doesn't


----------



## musclepump (Oct 16, 2005)

It's all politics, and it's bullshit. They didn't follow their guidelines, and again, IMO Jay should have won.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

so this is the first time I ordered it on PPV.  Great sportsman and intensity.

 Whoever was the director needs to be fired.  For anyone who watched it...WTF is with the accidental scores.  2 of them.  Who makes two mistakes in the Olympia.  It was in the challenge round w/ Victor and Jay and another pair in the challenge round.

 champion speech by Ronnie....Reverand Ronnie


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

What the hell happened to Markus Ruhl?
I mean out of the top-10?!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

marcus looked poor compared to his past and everyone else there.

 He looked like a big stay puff marshmellow man

 way too much water


----------



## Stu (Oct 16, 2005)

way too much synthrol


----------



## ShakaKahn (Oct 16, 2005)

Where can I find final results for the women?  I'd like to know all the placements for the competitors if anyone has them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

Victor's legs are not that great.

Jays calves and outer thigh are better than Ron's bit Rons chest looks a bit better


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looks like Jay is primed to be the next champ



I think Gustavo and Gunter should have placed higher than Jay, it's so political.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2005)

for anyone who saw it was chris cormier as bad as i heard (conditioning wise)?  i'll dig for photos of him but i heard at prejudging that he was so far off the mark he didn't even belong on stage!?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> Where can I find final results for the women?  I'd like to know all the placements for the competitors if anyone has them.


Figure and fitness:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54918

Ms.Olympia:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1144346#post1144346


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> for anyone who saw it was chris cormier as bad as i heard (conditioning wise)?  i'll dig for photos of him but i heard at prejudging that he was so far off the mark he didn't even belong on stage!?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

i didn't think chris looked as bad as the judges did, but he clearly wasn't on point


----------



## musclepump (Oct 16, 2005)

If he was on and they followed their mandate, he'd be Mr. O. But, he wasn't and they didn't, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 16, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to Markus Ruhl?
> I mean out of the top-10?!


He got married... Works everytime! (She was hired by Coleman...)


----------



## musclepump (Oct 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> He got married... Works everytime! (She was hired by Coleman...)


 *looks at picture*

 I didn't know Markus was gay.

 Hell, I didn't know they allowed gay marriage in Germany.

 *looks at picture again*

 Oh shit.. that's not a man...


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> *looks at picture*
> 
> I didn't know Markus was gay.
> 
> ...


I know that's right man. WTH was he thinking  I bet that pussy's tight though!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Use to see Chris at Golds Venice all the time.............he and Flex by far just looked amazing...........don't get how they both never really put it together??


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

I wouldn't go so far as to say Flex never put it together. IMO, he was the only one with a realistic chance of beating Dorian


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Use to see Chris at Golds Venice all the time.............he and Flex by far just looked amazing...........don't get how they both never really put it together??



exactly!  (well - i was there after flex was done competing but i did see chris often and every time i thought for sure he'd be mr. o one day)


----------



## topolo (Oct 18, 2005)

jay got screwed............again


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree.  Looking at the pics I think Jay had Ronnie this year.


----------



## tomas101 (Oct 18, 2005)

can anyone tell me what was so out of place on Darrem for him to place to bad? he really thought he had a good chance to be in the top 5 this yr..at least thats what he told me


----------



## topolo (Oct 18, 2005)

pillow talk?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me what was so out of place on Darrem for him to place to bad? he really thought he had a good chance to be in the top 5 this yr..at least thats what he told me


I don't know why, I do know that I heard somewhere, that he does not have the required shape( form) to place that high, the only reason for him placing so high anyway is because of his conditioning.
I can see what they mean by weird shape, if you look at the front double bicep shot you see it the best, he's not wide enough for the mass that he carries, or something.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2005)

I have never seen a more disorganized show..ever.

Cluster-fuck from the start. When the guy hurt himself trying to bench 1,000 lbs, it just went downhill from there.

My personal top 3 were:
Ronnie, Gunter, Gustav


----------



## topolo (Oct 20, 2005)

it was pretty lame


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

A lot of things went wrong yes, like the scoring system at the challenge round, and wrong scores put out, but you know, after all it was a fun show.


----------

